# Urgent HELP



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a R. Imitator, I opened his quarentine tank to see if hed eat some pheniox worms after a couple mins of messing with the worms and him he jumps onto my hand then he starts looking like hes having a seizure, his legs fold back and he just lays there like road kill. hes still breathing but im just wondering if hes about to croak ( no pun intended)


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Normally they recover from this as it is a defense mechanism, like going into shock. I'm sure someone will have a better explanation, but i hope that helps.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I sure hope so I really like him and so does my fiance, not to mention I cant afford to lose him


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It could also be a seizure resulting from hypocalcemia. The frog should recover fairly quickly if the stimulation stops. 
Check your supplements and make sure they aren't expired or that you aren't using only one part of a several part supplement system or that they frog isn't eating the dusted feeders due to palatability or other issues. 

Ed


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Hes eating FF dusted in Repashy, calcium plus ICB, i got it from joshsfrogs not to long ago so it should still be good. It was real weird i hope he recovers though


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I just snuck into where im keeping him with a flash light and he's up on the side of the quarentine tank, looks normal to me ill just keep an eye on him though, i dont like scares like that!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah that can be scary. I'm glad he looks ok now!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

davidadelp said:


> Hes eating FF dusted in Repashy, calcium plus ICB, i got it from joshsfrogs not to long ago so it should still be good. It was real weird i hope he recovers though


Where do you store you supplements? 

Ed


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I store it on a shelf in my room. Should it be somewhere else


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

davidadelp said:


> I store it on a shelf in my room. Should it be somewhere else


In the frog room? What is the temp at the site of storage? 

Ed


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ed said:


> Where do you store you supplements?
> 
> Ed


When I was at a reptile show in Pomona, CA I was told that the Rephasy supplements can be stored in the refrigerator and this will keep them fresher and last up to a year. When I questioned him on this, all he had to tell me his name: Alan Rephasy


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

I've been keeping my vitamins in the fridge lately. This was suggested to me by a local friend that's also a moderator here.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Colleen53 said:


> When I was at a reptile show in Pomona, CA I was told that the Rephasy supplements can be stored in the refrigerator and this will keep them fresher and last up to a year. When I questioned him on this, all he had to tell me his name: Alan Rephasy


It's spelled 'Repashy'.



DJboston said:


> I've been keeping my vitamins in the fridge lately. This was suggested to me by a local friend that's also a moderator here.


Also, try keeping the silica packs (the white ones in regular vitamin jars that say 'Do Not Eat') in with the vitamins as it helps reduce any moisture that could be in the bag.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

earthfrog said:


> It's spelled 'Repashy'.
> 
> OOOOOPPS! You're right!! I hate when people spell or say my name incorrectly, especially telemarketers!!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

DJboston said:


> I've been keeping my vitamins in the fridge lately. This was suggested to me by a local friend that's also a moderator here.


That can help slow oxidation but you have to keep moisture from condensing inside the container/supplements as it warms to room temperature.
Susan's suggestion about the silica dry packs can help. 

The safest method is to keep the supplements in a cool dry place (which is usually not in the frog room) and replace close to every six months. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Colleen53 said:


> When I was at a reptile show in Pomona, CA I was told that the Rephasy supplements can be stored in the refrigerator and this will keep them fresher and last up to a year. When I questioned him on this, all he had to tell me his name: Alan Rephasy


 
Allen is a nice guy.. 

Ed


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Good idea with using the Silca gel packs. I know they come in clothing but anyone know if hardware stores carry them?

I try and keep the lids extremely tight and also the minute I get new supplements I label them with a 6 month expiration date.

Even with feeding a lot of frogs, I still end up with vitamins left over. It used to be hard to throw them away but now I have no problem tossing them out.

I bet a lot of rookies go by the expiration date on the containers. I'm sure this is overlooked by a lot of dart frog keepers who aren't strict with this. I don't care how good the powder looks or smells...it's not that expensive just to toss them at 6 months.

I still haven't added calcium lCB to my rotation but think I'm going to soon. Not that my rotation of vitamins is lacking, but it couldn't hurt to always evolve.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

DJboston said:


> Good idea with using the Silca gel packs. I know they come in clothing but anyone know if hardware stores carry them?


Go and get you some bottles of multivitamins (for humans) from the store. You will find a packet in each. There are particularly large ones in the bigger packets of dried seaweed sheets (for sushi).


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Or you could just get a near lifetime supply for a little over $20 Veritemp

Ed


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Ed said:


> Or you could just get a near lifetime supply for a little over $20 Veritemp
> 
> Ed


And you could sell the surplus in the Classifieds section--promote it as vitamin preserving silica packs. That would help out some frogs, I bet!


----------

